# 2006 Jetta 2.5 Cold Misfire HELP!!!



## pascettaj (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey guys, I wonder if anybody can help me out there. I have a 2005 Jetta 2.5 Runs amazing when it is warm, but when it sits overnight on a cold night, I get a missfire #2 as well as a multiple missfire code. I have done everything, switching coils, injectors, plugs, still a heavy misfire cold. On a cold night I left a compression guage on #2 and got a reading of 30psi. When the engine warms up and comes up to temperture, compression at #2 at 130psi, all others at 150. No other engine light codes, car runs amazing all day long.Any Ideas


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Did you ever get the plugs recall9?? If not, try getting the latest revision of the coil packs, and at 40 you should have changes the spark plugs. 
I dunno you milage


----------



## pascettaj (Apr 26, 2007)

Plugs are new, not the problem. Car has 160,000kms or 100,000 miles. Like I said, runs amazing warm.


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

if you've got low compression...it's time to do a leak down test dude...find out where it's leaking from...if you disconnect the crank case breather valve off of the intake manifold...you may be able to heard pressure caused by blow by...low compression is a bad sign my friend...if the car ever had a vacuum leak for an extened period of time...you may have a burned valve which sucks...it all pretty much sucks after you figure out you have low compression.

this is all assuming you are performing your compression test properly...all plugs out, throttle blocked open, engine up to temp...all ignition and fuel disconnected...


----------

